# Headphone Whine



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed this gone yet? Was my biggest complaint on my bionic.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I can confirm there.is none!


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

+1


----------

